# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  गर्मी के मौसममैं क्या करे कैसे रहे ,    आयुर्वेद मैं लिखी सम्पूर्ण जानकारी

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आयर्वेद मैं सूर्य की स्थिति के अनुसार बर्ष
को दो काल मैं बाटा गया है.
आदनकाल यानी उतरायण (northen solstice) तथा विसर्ग काल यानी दिक्षणायन
(southern solstice)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

धरती अपने अक्ष पर घूमने के साथ-साथ सूर्य का भी चक्कर लगाती है, जिससे प्रकृति मैं जलवायु परिवर्तन होते है


garmi me kya kre kaise kre
Garmi ke mausam me pranayaam 
Garmi ke fal/fruits
Garmi me ayurveda ke anusar lakshan va nuskhe
Hipatities ke karan
Vacsination
Ab sb jane hindi me

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*जलवायु  के इस परिवर्तन से मनुष्य शरीर की body constitution मैं भी परिवर्तन होते है,.
इस परिवर्तन से शरीर और हेल्थ पर विपरीत प्रभाव न हो, इस उद्देश्य से आयुर्वेद मैं प्रत्येक मोसम के अनुसार सही आहार-विहार का पालन तथा अनुचित आहार विहार का त्याग करने का निर्देस मिलता  है.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[B] आदान कल मैं सिसिर, वसंत और गर्मी की ऋतू आती है.
आदनकाल का आरम्भ सिसिर ऋतू से होता है और अंत होता है गर्मी की ऋतू से.इसके बारे मैं चरक संहित मैं कहागया है की
आदनकाल के अंत मैं प्राणियों के शरीर मैं दुर्बलता आती है यानी गर्मी की ऋतू मैं शरीर दुबला और कमजोर होता है,क्योंकि सूर्य की प्रचण्ड धुप प्राणियों के शरीर का जलीयांस सोख लेती है.B]

----------


## sangita_sharma

और पोस्ट कीजिये मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गर्मी की ऋतू मैं धरती  भ्रमण करती हुयी सूर्य के निकट आ जाती है,जिससे सूर्य किरने बहुत गर्म और तीखी हो जाती है इसलिए पिर्थ्वी का वो भाग बहुत गर्म हो जाता है जो सूर्य की तरफ होता है ,इसे ही गर्मी की ऋतू कहते है.
इस ऋतू मैं सिर्फ भयंकर गर्मी ही नही होती, बल्कि तेज गर्म लपटे भी चलती है, जिसे "लू " कहा जाता है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गर्मी की ऋतू मैं सरीर पर खान पान पर विसेस ध्यान रखने की जरूरत है आयुर्वेद ने इसी  उदेशय से इस ऋतू मैं मधुर रस युक्त ,तरल, सीतल और रसीले पदार्थ का विसेस रूप से सेवन करने को कहा है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुश्रृत संहिता मैं आहार के बारे मैं कहा गया है-
बर्फ से ठन्डे किये  हुवे  मधुर और सुगन्धित सीतल पेय, तथा जल और घी से युक्त सत्तू का सेवन करना चाहिए.
भोजन बिलकुल ताजा आसानी से पचने वाला, और मधुर रस युक्त करना चाहिए.   
रात्रि को उबाल के ठंडा किया हुआ दूध पीना चाहिए.
इस प्रकार के आहार लेने से शरीर पे गर्मी का प्रभाव नही होता है.
ऐसे खाद प्रदार्थों मैं फल,दाल, हरी सब्जी, सूखे मेवे , पेय पर्दार्थ (आधुनिक कोल्ड ड्रिंक नही)प्रमुख है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गर्मी मैं खाने वाले _फल

मोसमी ,संतरे, पका केला, मीठे अंगूर ,  तरबूज ,खरबूज हरी पतली ककरी , आम, शहतूत चीकू आदि._

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गर्मी मैं इस्तेमाल करने वाली दाल

छिलके वाली मुंग दाल 
मसूर की दाल 
अरहर की दाल अगर खानी हो तो चावल के साथ सुध घी का छोंका लगा के खाये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गर्मी मैं खायी जाने वाली सब्जी


लोकी 
तोरइ
पके लाल टमाटर 
छिलका युक्त आलू
हरे मटर
चने की सुखी भाजी
बथुवा 
परवल
करेला
सहजन

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> और पोस्ट कीजिये मित्र


धन्यवाद मित्र इसी तरह आप यहाँ आते रहे अभी और जानकारियाँ जुटा रहा हूँ.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों इस बारे मैं अपने भी बहुमूल्य सुझाव दे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सूखे मेवे

मुनक्का
किश्मिस
चिरोंजी
पिंड खजूर

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गर्मी के लिए पेय पदार्थ

इस ऋतू मैं पेय पदार्थ का बहुत महत्व है.
इस ऋतू के अनुकूल पेय पदार्थो का सेवन करने से गर्मी मैं शरीर की रक्षा होती है, और शरीर मैं तरावट और ताकत बनी रहती है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों यहाँ पे शीतल और तरावट वाले पदार्थो से तात्पर्य आइस्करिम, कोल्ड ड्रिंक या बजारू सीतल पदार्थो से नही है, जो जरा सी देर के लिए तो ठंडक देते है,पर शरीर और स्वास्थ के लिए हानिकारक साबित होते है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों गर्मी के लिए सीतल पेय हमारे घर मैं आसानी से बन सकते है जिनमे ये मुख्य है-

सिकंजी (चीनी ,नीबू, और जरा सा नमक और एक ग्लास पानी से तयार)

मीठा पन्ना (कच्चे आम को भून के बनाया जाता है)
मोशमी का रस 
संतरे का रस 
अंगूर का रस
अमरस (पके मीठे आम, चीनी, ठंडा दूध से बनता है )
ठंडाई
मीठा या नमकीन सत्तू
मीठी लस्सी 
छाछ
मठठा
रात को उबाल के ठंडा किया दूध

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गर्मी मैं खाने योग्य अन्य पदार्थ

लोकी  का पेठा

गुलकंद

दूध चावल की खीर 

मलाई

सुध घी 

रबरी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों इस ऋतू मैं बासी भोजन, दुर्गन्ध युक्त पदार्थ, तले हुए भोजन , तेज मिर्च मसालेदार पदार्थ का सेवन आयुर्वेद मैं निषेध बताया गया है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दही के बारे मैं आयुर्वेद मैं कहा गया है "न नक्तं दधि भूञजीत"  "तकरम् पाद्ज्ल्म प्रोक्तं".
इसका मतलब है की रात मैं दही नही खाना चाहिए, जरा सा पानी , चीनी ,नमक या जीरा डालके ही दही खाना चाहिए.
दही मैं पानी मिलाने से इसमे मट्ठा (तक्र) के गुण आ जाते है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस मोसम मैं पानी पिने मैं भी सावधानी रखनी  चाहिए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पानी बिलकुल सुध पीना चाहिये

गर्मी से बाहर से  आके तुरंत ठंडा पानी नही पीना चाहिए

घर से बाहर  निकलते समय मिटटी के बर्तन मैं ठंडे किये पानी को पीना चाहिए

दिन भर मैं लगातार सुद्ध पानी पीते रहना चाहिए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गर्मी की ऋतू मैं सुबह सूर्योदय के पहले उठना चाहिए.
सबसे पहले ठंडा पानी पि ले.
फिर सरीर मैं जेतुन या नारियल तेल की मालिश करे.
फिर १५-२० मिनट के बाद स्नान कर ले.
सुद्ध वायु का सेवन करने के लिए कम से कम ३ किलोमीटर तक घुमे.
फिर वापस आके गर्मी से बचने वाले प्रणायाम करे.
इस ऋतू मैं राते छोटी होती है,दिन बरे होते है.
इसलिए जल्दी सोना और जल्दी उठना हितकर होता है.
सोने से पहले मल त्याग कर ले.
इससे गेस और एसिडिटी का प्रकोप नही होगा.
सुबह मल त्यागने मैं भी देरी नही होगी.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गर्मी मैं किये जाने वाले प्रणायाम 
निवेदन-प्रणायाम करने से पहले किसी योग्य ,योग चिकिस्तक  से पूरी जानकारी ले ले,नही तो हानि हो सकती है. केवल किताबी जानकारी के आधार पे योग और प्रणायाम बिलकुल ना करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गर्मी मैं किये जाने वाले प्रणायाम 
कुछ योग और प्रणायाम ऐसे है जिनको करने से गर्मी नही लगती है, और ये आसन गर्मी की  कई बीमारियों से बचाव भी करते है ,उनमे से ये प्रमुख है-

वरुण मुद्रा 

वज्रासन 

शीतली प्रणायाम 

शीतकारी प्रणायाम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आयुर्वेद मैं कुछ और जानकारी दी है जिसके अनुसार गर्मी के मोसम मैं अत्यधिक व्यायाम , अत्यधिक परिश्रम ,अत्यधिक मैथुन, अत्यधिक जागरण, ज्यादा भोजन करना, देर तक भूखे रहना, प्यासे रहना , मल मूत्र के वेग को रोक कर रखना ,देर तक धुप मैं घूमना , नगे पैर चलना और धुप या परिश्रम से गर्म हुए सरीर मैं ठंडा पानी पीना इन चीजों से बचकर रहना बताया गया है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आप लोग भी अपनी प्रतिकिर्या या जानकारी दे ना ..................

----------


## coolcool

> मित्रों आप लोग भी अपनी प्रतिकिर्या या जानकारी दे ना ..................


मित्र चाँद. आपका धन्यवाद् इस उत्तम जानकारी के लिए. आपके सूत्र में मैं लू से बचने के कुछ उपाय लिख रहा हूँ. इनका पालन करके इस गंभीर समस्या से बचा जा सकता है. सभी मित्रों के विचारों की प्रतीक्षा है.

----------


## coolcool

सबसे पहले जानें की लू है क्या.

              अधिक गर्मी के कारण शरीर के तापमान में आने वाली अप्रत्याशित वृद्धि को लू कहते हैं.

----------


## coolcool

सामान्यत: गर्मियों का मौसम सर्दियों की तुलना में स्वास्थ्य के लिए अच्छा नहीं माना जाता। इसके बावजूद कुछ सजगताएं बरतकर आप इस ऋतु में होने वाली कुछ शिकायतों को शिकस्त दे सकते हैं, पर कैसे? पेश हैं, इस सदर्भ में विशेषज्ञ चिकित्सकों के परामर्श..

ताकि न आएं लू की लपेट में

एलोपैथी के अनुसार

शरीर का सामान्य तापमान 98.2 डिग्री फॉरेनहाइट से 98.9 डिग्री फॉरेनहाइट होता है। सुबह 6 बजे सबसे कम तापमान और शाम 4 से 6 बजे अधिकतम रहता है। लू लगने पर शरीर का तापमान अचानक असामान्य रूप से बढ़ जाता है।

कब बढ़ता है तापमान

वस्तुत: शरीर का तापमान बाहर के तापमान के कारण बढ़ता है और यह तब नुकसान करता है, जब हम शारीरिक परिश्रम करते हैं और शरीर में पानी व नमक की मात्रा कम हो जाती है।

कई दवाएं जैसे- पेट दर्द की दवा, एंटीहिस्टामीन और एस्पिरीन के प्रयोग से भी शरीर गर्म हो जाता है।

यदि वातावरण में उमस (ह्यूमीडिटी) ज्यादा हो, तो परिश्रम से लू (हीट स्ट्रोक) की आशका अधिक बढ़ जाती है। जब शरीर का 'थर्मोरेगुलेशन' खत्म हो जाए तो तापमान बढ़ता ही जाता है। इस स्थिति में धीरे-धीरे शरीर के विभिन्न अंग जैसे लिवर, गुर्दा और मस्तिष्क भी फेल होने लगते हैं। तब बहुत गभीर स्थिति पैदा हो जाती है और पीड़ित की जान पर खतरा होता है।

तापमान और उमस दोनों ही बहुत नुकसानदेह हैं। ऐसा इसलिए, क्योंकि अधिक पसीना निकलने से शरीर का सोडियम निकल जाता है। लू में शरीर के बढ़े ताप के साथ सूखी गर्म हवा से शरीर गर्म हो जाता है और एकाएक चक्कर व बेहोशी आ सकती है।

----------


## coolcool

बचाव

* पानी वाले फलों व सब्जियों को प्रचुर मात्रा में खाना चहिए। जैसे खरबूजा, तरबूज, खीरा, सतरा, तरोई, लौकी और पत्तेदार सब्जिया।

* दूध, दही व मट्ठे का सेवन करें।

* हमेशा ताजा खाना खाएं।

* घर से बाहर निकलने से पहले पानी पिएं और इसे अपने साथ रखें।

* हल्के कॉटन के कपड़े पहनें।

* काला चश्मा लगाएं।

* हल्के रंग के कपड़ें पहनें। काला रंग गर्मी को कहींज्यादा अवशोषित करता है।

* बार-बार थोड़ा- थोड़ा खाएं।

* ठंडा खाना व पेय पदार्थ ग्रहण करें, पर हमेशा ताजा खाना खाएं। खाने के बाद ठंडा पानी पिएं। गर्मी में पाचन क्रिया में पानी की ज्यादा मात्रा में जरूरत होती है।

* घी, डालडा, तेल, मीठा, मैदा और चावल से परहेज करें।

उपचार

* लू लगने पर इलाज में एंटीबॉयटिक की कोई भूमिका नहीं है।

* बुखार तेज होने पर पूरे शरीर पर ठंडा पानी डालें।

* डॉक्टर को दिखाएं क्योंकि इस मर्ज में ड्रिप व अन्य दवाओं की सख्त जरूरत पड़ सकती है।

----------


## coolcool

आयुर्वेद के अनुसार 
लक्षण

* लू के लगते ही तेज प्यास लगती है।

* बुखार आ जाता है।

* शरीर व हाथ पैरों में टूटन के साथ आखों में जलन होती है।

* पैरों के तलवों में भी जलन होती है।

* मरीज को बेचैनी होने लगती है। वह अंदरूनी तौर पर शरीर में बेहद गर्मी महसूस करता है।

सार्थक नुस्खे

* प्रवाल पिष्टी, गिलोय सत्व, सर्वज्वरहर लौह आदि का चिकित्सक के परामर्श से प्रयोग करना लाभप्रद है।

* शर्बत, ठंडाई, शिकंजी आदि शीतल पेय पदार्थो का सेवन करें।

* हाथ व पैरों में प्याज के रस की मालिश करें।

* आम के पने का प्रयोग करें।

* इमली के रस को मिश्री या चीनी मिलाकर प्रयोग करें।

----------


## sushilnkt

प्याज खावो लू को भगवो ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कुल भाई गर्मी मैं कुल रहने की अच्छी जानकारी आप दे रहे है, आप रुक मत जाना पूरी तरह से गर्मी मैं कूल रहने के कूल-कूल उपाय पुरे फूल तरीके से बताना.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> प्याज खावो लू को भगवो ......


हां ये भी लू से बचाव का रास्ता है

----------


## coolcool

इसके अलावा गर्मी के मौसम में एक अन्य बीमारी के संक्रमण के फैलने का खतरा बढ़ जाता है और वो है हेपेटाइटिस. आइये जानें कुछ इसके बारे में.

----------


## coolcool

हेपेटाइटिस

बचाव ही बेहतर इलाज है



एक्यूट वाइरल हेपेटाइटिस, लिवर की सूजन से सबधित मर्ज है, जिसका कारण हेपेटाइटिस ए, बी, सी और ई के वाइरस हैं। हेपेटाइटिस ए और ई का सक्रमण प्रदूषित जल से होता है। वहीं हेपेटाइटिस बी और सी रक्त के जरिए फैलता है। वाइरल हेपेटाइटिस का मर्ज गर्मी और बरसात में अधिक होता है, क्योंकि इन मौसमों में प्रदूषित खाद्य और प्रदूषित पानी से सक्रमण की सभावना बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## sushilnkt

मेरी माई तो ये बोले हे की बेटा लू में तू तो प्याज, राबड़ी, केरी को पानी, को सेवन कर गो तो लू के उकी माँ भी तेरे पास नहीं आव गी .

----------


## coolcool

लक्षण

* भूख कम लगना और जी मिचलाना।

* उल्टिया होना।

* बुखार होना और पेट के ऊपरी भाग में दाहिनी ओर दर्द होना और जॉन्डिस की शिकायत।

* कुछ विशेष मामलों में उपर्युक्त लक्षण बहुत ज्यादा गभीर हो सकते हैं। यह स्थिति लिवर फेल्यर की गभीर शिकायत पैदा कर सकती है।

----------


## coolcool

परीक्षण

रक्त परीक्षणों से यह पता चल जाता है कि शरीर में बिलिरुबिन और लिवर के एंजाइम्स (एसजीओटी और एसजीपीटी) बढ़े हुए हैं। रक्त परीक्षणों से ही यह साबित होता है कि हेपेटाइटिस का प्रकार क्या है।

उपचार

ज्यादातर मामलों में मरीजों के लक्षणों के आधार पर ही इलाज करने की जरूरत होती है।

बचाव

* किसी भी खाद्य पदार्थ को खाने से पहले हाथों को साबुन से अच्छी तरह धोएं।

* सड़क किनारे लगी दुकानों या ठेलों की खाद्य सामग्री न खाएं। ऐसी दुकानों के फलों व जूस से परहेज करें।

* किसी शख्स द्वारा पहले से इस्तेमाल की हुई नीडिल का दोबारा इस्तेमाल न करें।

* दूसरे लोगों के टूथब्रश, रेजर्स या फिर उन आइटमों का प्रयोग न करें, जिनके इस्तेमाल से रक्त निकल सकता हो।

वैक्सीनेशन

सिर्फ हेपेटाइटिस ए और बी की रोकथाम के लिए ही वैक्सीन उपलब्ध है। सभी नवजात बच्चों को हेपेटाइटिस बी की वैक्सीन लगवानी चाहिए। फिलहाल हेपेटाइटिस सी के लिए कोई वैक्सीन उपलब्ध नहीं है।

----------


## coolcool

आयुर्वेद में कामला या जॉन्डिस को पीलिया कहा जाता है। आयुर्वेद के अनुसार अधिक पित्तव*र्द्धक आहार गर्म, तीखे खाद्य पदार्र्थो और शराब आदि के अधिक प्रयोग से कामला रोग हो जाता है। कामला या पीलिया एक पित्त प्रधान रोग है इसलिए इसमें विरेचन विशेष उपयोगी है। यकृत (लिवर) की सूजन को हेपेटाइटिस कहते हैं। इसके सबसे मारक प्रकार हेपेटाइटिस बी और सी को माना गया है।

----------


## coolcool

कारगर प्रयोग

आयुर्वेद के अनुसार हेपेटाइटिस या यकृत शोथ में ये नुस्खे कारगर हैं

* कुटकी 250 से 500 मिग्रा. मात्रा में सुबह-शाम शहद से लें।

* भू आमला (फायलैन्थिस निरूरी) पौधे का पचाग चूर्ण 2 से 5 ग्राम सुबह-शाम गर्म पानी से सेवन करें। बाजार में इसका चूर्ण, गोली और सीरप भी उपलब्ध है।

* पुनर्नवा+ भृंगराज + कालमेघ (समान मात्रा में) का चूर्ण 5 से 10 ग्राम की मात्रा में सुबह-शाम लें।

* एलोवेरा के 20 से 40 मि.ली. अर्क का भोजन के बाद दो बार प्रयोग करें।

* कालमेघासव, पुनर्नवाष्टक चूर्ण अथवा अरिष्ट, रोहितकारिष्ट, कुमारी आसव पुनर्नवा मडूर, आरोग्य व*िर्द्धनीवटी आदि आयुर्वेदिक औषधियों का चिकित्सक के परामर्श से सेवन लाभकारी है।
नोट: उपरोक्त जानकारी इन्टरनेट से ली हुई है. इन पर मैं स्वामित्व का दावा नहीं करता. किसी भी नुस्खे को आजमाने से पहले डॉक्टर की सलाह अवश्य लें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

जो भाई-बहन पूर्णरूप से शाकाहारी हैं प्याज नही खाते,
 या कई लोग मुहं में से बास आएगी ऐसी भावना वालों से निवेदन है भले वह प्याज न खाएं
 अपितु प्याज को अपने पास जो भी कपड़े पहने हुए हैं वहां कहीं भी रखे
 चाहे वह प्याज शरीर को न छू रहा हो घर से बाहर निकलते समय ऐसा अवश्य करें.
लू से बचने का राम बाण नुस्खा  है यह .
धन्यवाद .
अनु.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जो भाई-बहन पूर्णरूप से शाकाहारी हैं प्याज नही खाते,
>  या कई लोग मुहं में से बास आएगी ऐसी भावना वालों से निवेदन है भले वह प्याज न खाएं
>  अपितु प्याज को अपने पास जो भी कपड़े पहने हुए हैं वहां कहीं भी रखे
>  चाहे वह प्याज शरीर को न छू रहा हो घर से बाहर निकलते समय ऐसा अवश्य करें.
> लू से बचने का राम बाण नुस्खा  है यह .
> धन्यवाद .
> अनु.


बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी है मित्र आपको हार्दिक धन्यवाद.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कारगर प्रयोग
> 
> आयुर्वेद के अनुसार हेपेटाइटिस या यकृत शोथ में ये नुस्खे कारगर हैं
> 
> * कुटकी 250 से 500 मिग्रा. मात्रा में सुबह-शाम शहद से लें।
> 
> * भू आमला (फायलैन्थिस निरूरी) पौधे का पचाग चूर्ण 2 से 5 ग्राम सुबह-शाम गर्म पानी से सेवन करें। बाजार में इसका चूर्ण, गोली और सीरप भी उपलब्ध है।
> 
> * पुनर्नवा+ भृंगराज + कालमेघ (समान मात्रा में) का चूर्ण 5 से 10 ग्राम की मात्रा में सुबह-शाम लें।
> ...


कूल भाई आपकी जानकारिया अनमोल है सुक्रिया.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों आप लोग भी अपनी जानकारी  यहाँ दे.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र, लगे रहो मित्र | सूत्र अद्यतन करो |


धन्यवाद मित्र ...............

----------


## dev b

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ,,,वाह

----------


## Teach Guru

*एक उम्दा सूत्र , लगे रहो मित्र................*


*मेरी और से फोरम परिवार को हिंदी दिवस कि हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं,हिंदी में लिखे , हिंदी को बढ़ावा दें , हिंदी है हम, वतन है हिन्दोस्तान हमारा|*

----------


## Amigo.

चंद्रशेखर जी आपका कार्य अति सराहनीय है . इस  मंच पर आपका योगदान अतुलनीय है.आप ऐसे ही जन हित में  लगे रहिये हमारी शुभकामनाये आपके साथ हैं.मेरी और से तुच्छ सी रेपो स्वीकार करें मित्र.

----------


## Raja44

> धन्यवाद मित्र ...............


चांद भाई सर्दी चमकने लग गयी बचाव के उपाय बता दीजिये

----------


## simply_deep

धन्यवाद मित्र  बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## fauji bhai

शुक्रिया मित्र. आपके सुझाव पसंद आये. धन्यवाद.

----------


## SUNIL1107

अति उत्तम जानकारियों से परिपूर्ण सूत्र बनाया है चंदू भैया धन्यबाद 
क्योंकि फिर से गर्मी आ गई है !

----------

